# Hastings Jack in the Green and the Crowning of the Queen of May



## editor (May 9, 2012)

We spent a fantastic weekend in Hastings, where the town is taken over for the pagan Hastings Jack in the Green celebrations.

The whole town gets bedecked in garlands, and it's a little bit mad. 

Here's some photos of the Crowning the Queen of May at Hastings Castle - more pictures of the procession coming!

http://www.urban75.org/blog/crowning-the-queen-of-may-hastings-castle/


----------



## ska invita (May 10, 2012)

doesnt it double as a hairy biker meet up, or is that on a different weekend?


----------



## DJ Squelch (May 10, 2012)

Yes it's the same day, it all adds to the madness.
I went on Monday too and hada great time. Looks like you got to the castle early Ed, we went up there later to see The Jack get slayed by which time the sun had come out.
It seemed a bit emptier this year but with more drunken teenagers, I think the weather might of kept a few people away.


----------



## Maggot (May 10, 2012)

I was there too, but not at the May Queen bit. Can't believe I didn't bump into you Editor!

I watched the procession, then went away and came back for the Slaying of the Jack like DJ Squelch did.


----------



## editor (May 16, 2012)

Some more pics here: http://www.urban75.org/blog/hasting...green-men-morris-dancers-and-drummers-galore/






More Hastings pics to come!


----------

